# RFA - global period (pain management)



## drpatel.5225@gmail.com (Oct 11, 2017)

Do RFA's have a global period?  (Pain management) if so do you know what it is?  Were can I find this info?


----------



## jgossett (Oct 11, 2017)

Supercoder says 10 days


----------



## aekukla (Oct 12, 2017)

*Spine & Pain coder*

https://www.cms.gov/apps/physician-...h-results.aspx?Y=0&T=4&HT=0&CT=3&H1=63048&M=5

Look at the physician fee schedule for global days and other useful information (bilateral / assistant surgeon etc)


----------



## drpatel.5225@gmail.com (Oct 12, 2017)

thank you


----------



## drpatel.5225@gmail.com (Oct 12, 2017)

jgossett said:


> Supercoder says 10 days


thank you


----------

